# AMD Updates Product Roadmap for 2014-2015



## btarunr (Aug 27, 2013)

AMD reportedly updated its consumer products roadmap for 2014 thru 2015 to account for changes in the industry. The company is expected to unveil its next-generation "Volcanic Islands" GPU family by late-September, 2013. In the first quarter of 2014, the company is expected to unveil its 4th generation entry-level APUs, codenamed "Kabini." Built in ST3 socket for notebooks, and FS1B for desktops, this product family will include dual- and quad-core parts, with TDPs under 25W. Among the quad-core parts are the A4-5350 and A4-5150, and among the dual-core ones is the E1-2650. 

"Kabini" will enter mass-production in February 2014, and will be formally announced in the following month. Kabini's early-2014 launch, delayed from late-2013, will have a cascading effect on its successor's launch. "Beema," its successor, will now launch in either late-2014, or early-2015. "Beema" will be based on the same socket types as "Kabini," but will incorporate more HSA technologies.



In 2014 AMD's AM3 socket will retire after a 5-year run at the markets, as would its first APU socket, FM1. By the end of 2013, APUs would amount for 70 percent of AMD processors, while CPUs (chips devoid of on-die graphics), will amount for 30 percent. In 2015, AMD plans to launch "Carrizo," an APU that uses CPU cores based on AMD's next-generation "Excavator" micro-architecture. While Intel "tick-tocks" its product development cycle on two factors, CPU micro-architecture and silicon-fab process; AMD's own "tick-tock" could follow succeeding CPU and GPU micro-architectures.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Fiery (Aug 27, 2013)

There's no ST3 socket.  Kabini comes in FT3 BGA SoC package (not socket) for both low-end desktop and mobile systems, and tablets; and in FS1b socket.


----------



## Pumper (Aug 27, 2013)

Don't care about 2015 and APUs. Just tell us already it you will be releasing 6-12 core Steamroller CPUs in Q1/Q2 2014. AMD is starting to piss me off with their BS delays and silence.


----------



## Fiery (Aug 27, 2013)

Pumper said:


> Don't care about 2015 and APUs. Just tell us already it you will be releasing 6-12 core Steamroller CPUs in Q1/Q2 2014. AMD is starting to piss me off with their BS delays and silence.



AMD have no such CPUs or APUs on their roadmap.  The best model will be a 2-module / 4-core Steamroller codenamed "Kaveri".  The FX line is already dead and buried.


----------



## zlatan (Aug 27, 2013)

Something is seriously misunderstood. Kabini is already in mass production. Oh wait it's DigiTimes. Now I understand what is wrong. 

So the new roadmap is just say a Kabini refresh in 2014 february. Nothing new. These are the same Kabini chips but with higher clock.


----------



## zlatan (Aug 27, 2013)

Pumper said:


> Don't care about 2015 and APUs. Just tell us already it you will be releasing 6-12 core Steamroller CPUs in Q1/Q2 2014. AMD is starting to piss me off with their BS delays and silence.



There wont be any new CPUs. Only Kaveri APU, but if you build a gaming PC you may choose this, because you will get iGPU accelerated gaming goodies in 2014.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 27, 2013)

Pumper said:


> Don't care about 2015 and APUs. Just tell us already it you will be releasing 6-12 core Steamroller CPUs in Q1/Q2 2014. AMD is starting to piss me off with their BS delays and silence.



AM3 will be dead and gone. Carizo will be the next processing heavy orientated chip, but it will be built on the APU platform in 2015. Until then you can either use an 8350 or one of the new top end APU's before then.


----------



## suraswami (Aug 27, 2013)

So will there be 4 module APU?


----------



## Roph (Aug 27, 2013)

Come on don't pull an Intel, forcing me to buy a shitty iGPU that I don't need, don't want, won't ever use.

10/12 core AM3+ 28/22nm Steamroller please.


----------



## buildzoid (Aug 27, 2013)

Damn I was waiting for the successor of the 8350 to build a benching rig. But I wouldn't mind an 8 core apu either as long  as it's cheap and clocks well.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 27, 2013)

RCoon said:


> AM3 will be dead and gone. Carizo will be the next processing heavy orientated chip, but it will be built on the APU platform in 2015. Until then you can either use an 8350 or one of the new top end APU's before then.



your opinion or you have proof?? ,that a company that for the last 5 years has aimed all its designs at being modular yet cant or wont make just a cpu

IMHO  Amd wont side step the still lucrative cpu only market, and the fact that servers(more importantly there owners) LIKE cheap drop in upgrades for their multi node supercomputers Imho assures Amd will have something unannounced yet, to release near Q1 2014.

 for us enthusiasts well i think there's life yet in AM3+

from a processor design point of view Amd's next server chip needs more performance, less power, and possibly more cores(here we have a likely candidate for a node test (20nm) chip for eg) and faster cache.
It will likely feature ddr3 and ddr4 support too and more of each then previously seen from Amd ,nowww

what are they going to do with the shit ones again


----------



## erocker (Aug 27, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> your opinion or you have proof??





btarunr said:


> In 2014 AMD's AM3 socket will retire after a 5-year run at the markets, as would its first APU socket, FM1.
> 
> Source: DigiTimes



In the article?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 27, 2013)

erocker said:


> In the article?



AMD updates product roadmap for 2014 and 2015
Monica Chen, Taipei; Joseph Tsai, DIGITIMES [Monday 26 August 2013]


AMD has declined to comment on unannounced products.

my catch all from that article which being digitimes and from Amd anyway , isnt the last word on it



AMD's FM1 and AM3 sockets will start phasing out in mid-2013 and the end of 2013, respectively. By the end of 2013, Socket AM3+ processors will account for 30% of AMD's total processor shipments, while Socket FM2-based processors will account for the remaining 70%.

This says AM3 is phasing out ive an AM3+ thats not bothered

In 2015, for the desktop market, AMD will release Carrizo-based APUs, featuring Excavator architecture with two power consumption specifications: 45W and 65W. The company will also release Nolan to replace Beema.


Yes And???                          no comment says Amd quite wisely since test yields are shit and im in mythbuster teritory  now, ever the optimist


----------



## erocker (Aug 27, 2013)

Lol darn it! AM3... AM3+ Forgot about dat plus.


----------



## Fiery (Aug 27, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> your opinion or you have proof?? ,that a company that for the last 5 years has aimed all its designs at being modular yet cant or wont make just a cpu
> 
> IMHO  Amd wont side step the still lucrative cpu only market, and the fact that servers(more importantly there owners) LIKE cheap drop in upgrades for their multi node supercomputers Imho assures Amd will have something unannounced yet, to release near Q1 2014.
> 
> ...



Proof is every AMD roadmap updates since Vishera came out.  Ever since then AMD "mysteriously" haven't mentioned anything about the AM3+ platform beyond Vishera -- could it be a coincidence?   They simply focus on low-end and mainstream APUs (Kabini and Kaveri, respectively) instead of pushing such markets where they have no chance catching the performance crown from such products like Ivy Bridge-E or even Core i7 Haswell.  They also left the DP+ server market, and next year they will only have a UP server FM2+ socket APU (based on Kaveri) and some micro-server stuff based on ARM and Kabini (Kyoto).  So Socket AM3/AM3+, C32 and G34 are all EOL already.  AMD just don't have the decency to clearly publish that information...


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 27, 2013)

Fiery said:


> Proof is every AMD roadmap updates since Vishera came out.  Ever since then AMD "mysteriously" haven't mentioned anything about the AM3+ platform beyond Vishera -- could it be a coincidence?   They simply focus on low-end and mainstream APUs (Kabini and Kaveri, respectively) instead of pushing such markets where they have no chance catching the performance crown from such products like Ivy Bridge-E or even Core i7 Haswell.  They also left the DP+ server market, and next year they will only have a UP server FM2+ socket APU (based on Kaveri) and some micro-server stuff based on ARM and Kabini (Kyoto).  So Socket AM3/AM3+, C32 and G34 are all EOL already.  AMD just don't have the decency to clearly publish that information...



 so another opinion then , fine IMHOamd are being quite about the future,,but I get why  there quite,

,, where exactly  could amd go beyond 16 cores at this node size, and what exactly can amd Do about node size,, nothing, just sit back and wait


----------



## Fiery (Aug 27, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> so another opinion then , fine IMHOamd are being quite about the future,,but I get why  there quite,
> 
> ,, where exactly  could amd go beyond 16 cores at this node size, and what exactly can amd Do about node size,, nothing, just sit back and wait



Previously AMD have never been quiet about their future plans.  At least they've made a nice slide with a bunch of fancy codenames -- only to drop some of those planned products before they get finished.  Like Komodo, Krishna, Wichita, K9, etc.  But now they don't even have codenames, nothing.  Simply because they have no plans for any products to succeed Vishera, Seoul and Abu Dhabi.

Slides like this were the norm:







From the right side of the slide only Trinity came to life, Komodo and Krishna were both cancelled.

--------

Terramar and Sepang were also cancelled, like Komodo:


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 27, 2013)

Fiery said:


> Previously AMD have never been quiet about their future plans.  At least they've made a nice slide with a bunch of fancy codenames -- only to drop some of those planned products before they get finished.  Like Komodo, Krishna, Wichita, K9, etc.  But now they don't even have codenames, nothing.  Simply because they have no plans for any products to succeed Vishera, Seoul and Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Slides like this were the norm:
> 
> ...



Yeah yeh, AMd's PR team responsible for all those slides are on the dole que mate and you well know it  , since they left there have been less slides and no comment re the server cpu side but that dosnt mean they have left it to intel and ibm and again my main point


Why build modular and not use all you Ips potential< just answer this one question forget any other from me


----------



## Fiery (Aug 27, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Why build modular and not use all you Ips potential< just answer this one question forget any other from me



Because even with 10 cores / 5 modules, they cannot beat even Core i7 Haswells, not to mention a 6-core Sandy Bridge-E or 6-core Ivy Bridge-E.  Same issues in the server market: they have no chance against the upcoming 12-core Ivy Bridge-EP.

BTW, AMD's latest server slide looks like this:











Warsaw still uses Piledriver cores, so it's nothing else than a renamed or slightly tweaked Abu Dhabi / Seoul.  No more than 16/8 cores.

Berlin is based on Kaveri, 1P server, FM2+ socket. Goes against Haswell-WS LGA1150.

Seattle is ARM based micro-server part, brand new stuff.


----------



## seronx (Aug 27, 2013)

Fiery said:


> Warsaw still uses Piledriver cores, so it's nothing else than a renamed or slightly tweaked Abu Dhabi / Seoul.  No more than 16/8 cores.


Warsaw only has 12 core and 16 core SKUs.


----------



## Fiery (Aug 27, 2013)

seronx said:


> Warsaw only has 12 core and 16 core SKUs.



What matters is that it doesn't have more than 16 cores, so it won't be considerably faster than Abu Dhabi.  And even with more cores it would just raise more and more concerns, due to per core licensing issues which already plagued Interlagos and Abu Dhabi based systems


----------



## zlatan (Aug 27, 2013)

Fiery said:


> They simply focus on low-end and mainstream APUs (Kabini and Kaveri, respectively) instead of pushing such markets where they have no chance catching the performance crown from such products like Ivy Bridge-E or even Core i7 Haswell.



They are definitely interested in high-end PC platforms, especially the gaming market, but not with CPUs anymore. At APU13 there will be many gaming session and two main presentation about iGPU compute in games. And the reason why they focusing this new approach is that they have developers on board. Many of them.


----------



## seronx (Aug 27, 2013)

Fiery said:


> And even with more cores it would just raise more and more concerns, due to per core licensing issues which already plagued Interlagos and Abu Dhabi based systems


You only had to pay per two cores with Bulldozer(Interlagos/Abu Dhabi) and Stars(Magny-Cours).

For Intel -> You pay for every thread for licensing.
For AMD -> You pay for every other core for licensing.


----------



## Fiery (Aug 27, 2013)

zlatan said:


> And the reason why they focusing this new approach is that they have developers on board. Many of them.



No, they focus on that approach because they have no other option.  Their iGPU is considerably better than anything Intel could ever do, so they try to capitalize on that -- because they have nothing else to work with.  Sadly, they cannot make a CPU anymore that could catch or beat Intel Core i7's.  They still have great products that offer a great value (price per performance is still there), but they make virtually no money on performance products anymore.  They produce them (AM3+, C32 and G34 CPUs) at higher costs than Intel can do theirs, and they have to sell them at much lower price tags than Intel's.  They just burnt more and more cash on those markets, so they had to stop before they went bankrupt.  It was a wise decision IMHO, but of course not easy to swallow by such enthusiasts who own AM3+ systems


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 27, 2013)

Fiery said:


> Because even with 10 cores / 5 modules, they cannot beat even Core i7 Haswells, not to mention a 6-core Sandy Bridge-E or 6-core Ivy Bridge-E.  Same issues in the server market: they have no chance against the upcoming 12-core Ivy Bridge-EP.
> 
> BTW, AMD's latest server slide looks like this:
> 
> ...




you kinda prove my point ,all the parts listed are KNOWN NODES why comment on something that does'nt exist yet in commercial volume or in any viable form that is saleable

so yes there still flogging a similar horse atm, thats about all they can do untill rory's input starts showing through and the foundry's present a useable 20Nm

Oh and im not botherred re upgradeing as my motherboards done and dusted regardless due to asus turning a bit shit about bios updates, im swapping it all out when pciex3 and ddr4 make a handhold in consumerland ie not for a while yet lol ive enough here anyways.


----------



## zlatan (Aug 27, 2013)

Fiery said:


> No, they focus on that approach because they have no other option.



They definitely had other options, but those were canned when they win the console designs. They played this well, and the CPU power is missing in the new consoles, so the developers will be forced to offload compute tasks to the iGPU. This will be ported to PC, so the gaming market is already in the pocket with Kaveri. This will be the only chip that provides a console class functionality to the gamers.


----------



## Steevo (Aug 27, 2013)

zlatan said:


> They definitely had other options, but those were canned when they win the console designs. They played this well, and the CPU power is missing in the new consoles, so the developers will be forced to offload compute tasks to the iGPU. This will be ported to PC, so the gaming market is already in the pocket with Kaveri. This will be the only chip that provides a console class functionality to the gamers.



They aren't offloading anything to the GPU that hasn't been planned for years, your statement is so inherently wrong its almost offensive. 

Since the CPU features a lot of new hardware under the hood in terms of memory management, which is the weak link for AMD and the higher speed memory allowing for reduced latency, again another weak spot, we don't know the performance of the CPU. So unless you have a magic genie who has provided you some native and comparative analysis of its performance.......


----------



## NeoXF (Aug 27, 2013)

zlatan said:


> Something is seriously misunderstood. Kabini is already in mass production. Oh wait it's DigiTimes. Now I understand what is wrong.
> 
> So the new roadmap is just say a Kabini refresh in 2014 february. Nothing new. These are the same Kabini chips but with higher clock.



I dont think they are just speed bumps, I believe the xx50s at the end stand for possibly 1 or 2 more GCN CUs. And also possibly some of that power regulation mumbo-jumbo from Richland.


----------



## zlatan (Aug 27, 2013)

Steevo said:


> They aren't offloading anything to the GPU that hasn't been planned for years, your statement is so inherently wrong its almost offensive.



We will see in 2014. 



Steevo said:


> ... So unless you have a magic genie who has provided you some native and comparative analysis of its performance.......



I'm workint on my own project, so I know what I'm talking.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Aug 27, 2013)

zlatan said:


> We will see in 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm workint on my own project, so I know what I'm talking.




Weak CPU power for a console? 

A console has never had so much power before. A dual core x86 would have wiped the floor with those measly tricore PowerPCs when the 360/PS3 were released (but they didn't like the cost).
Now, we have monumental power in comparison, but it sucks? Pffft, if the devs are smart they'll use the new extensions (introduced with BD) in Jaguar accelerating it even more.


----------



## os2wiz (Aug 28, 2013)

*Revised Road Map for AMD*

This article is full of inaccuracies and leaves out key information. First of all the new road map from AMD for consumers has NOT been released. It will be released sometime between the end of October and the November AMD APU Conference (used to be called the developer's conference).  It never mentions Kaveri  but spends a whole lot of time about Kabini which is not a steamroller technology. It mentions the end of AM3  but that is already dead. This news is falsified and does NOT come from AMD. Take it with a grain of salt. It also does not mention HSA and the role it will play with APU architecture. This is purely a hack post  and a poor one at that.


----------



## Thefumigator (Aug 28, 2013)

Fiery said:


> Proof is every AMD roadmap updates since Vishera came out.  Ever since then AMD "mysteriously" haven't mentioned anything about the AM3+ platform beyond Vishera -- could it be a coincidence?   They simply focus on low-end and mainstream APUs (Kabini and Kaveri, respectively) instead of pushing such markets where they have no chance catching the performance crown from such products like Ivy Bridge-E or even Core i7 Haswell.  They also left the DP+ server market, and next year they will only have a UP server FM2+ socket APU (based on Kaveri) and some micro-server stuff based on ARM and Kabini (Kyoto).  So Socket AM3/AM3+, C32 and G34 are all EOL already.  AMD just don't have the decency to clearly publish that information...



I strongly disagree.


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Aug 28, 2013)

TheGuruStud said:


> Weak CPU power for a console?
> 
> A console has never had so much power before. A dual core x86 would have wiped the floor with those measly tricore PowerPCs when the 360/PS3 were released (but they didn't like the cost).
> Now, we have monumental power in comparison, but it sucks? Pffft, if the devs are smart they'll use the new extensions (introduced with BD) in Jaguar accelerating it even more.



hate to burst your bubble their buddy, but the consoles use jaguar cores. you know, the core built to fight ATOM chips. they are not powerhouses in any sense of the word. they are weak repurposed netbook cpus that, as far as raw power is concerned, are weaker than the current  systems. go look up a jaguar benchmark, and compare it to a full quad core i5 in cpu power. that i5 is only abot  80% what the x360 has in it, and about 35% of what the ps3 has (i5 is 84 Gflop, xbox 360 is 110Gflop, ps3 is 279Gflop)


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 28, 2013)

TheinsanegamerN said:


> hate to burst your bubble their buddy, but the consoles use jaguar cores. you know, the core built to fight ATOM chips. they are not powerhouses in any sense of the word. they are weak repurposed netbook cpus that, as far as raw power is concerned, are weaker than the current  systems. go look up a jaguar benchmark, and compare it to a full quad core i5 in cpu power. that i5 is only abot  80% what the x360 has in it, and about 35% of what the ps3 has (i5 is 84 Gflop, xbox 360 is 110Gflop, ps3 is 279Gflop)



The PS4 can achieve 1.84Tflops

http://www.scei.co.jp/corporate/release/130221a_e.html

(using flops to compare performance generally turns out terribly by the way)

I should also point out that a 2600K can do 128300 mips at 3.4GHZ, where the 360 cpu can only do 19200 mips

So yeah, try not to use things like flops and mips when comparing processors, they don't really mimic real world performance

EDIT: Also are you trying to compare the overall flops of a device (including the gpu) to just a cpu, because your ps3 number is above the theoretical maximum for the chip, and way over the max for it's configuration in the ps3


----------



## _Zod_ (Aug 28, 2013)

I was kind of hoping for one more AM3+ release  Intel will be my next upgrade I guess


----------



## ManofGod (Aug 28, 2013)

zlatan said:


> There wont be any new CPUs. Only Kaveri APU, but if you build a gaming PC you may choose this, because you will get iGPU accelerated gaming goodies in 2014.



Proof? (The part about being no new CPUs that is.) I am getting frustrated at people giving their opinion as fact when they have no proof.  AMD's silence on this is not good but, also is not proof either.


----------



## os2wiz (Aug 28, 2013)

ManofGod said:


> Proof? (The part about being no new CPUs that is.) I am getting frustrated at people giving their opinion as fact when they have no proof.  AMD's silence on this is not good but, also is not proof either.



Their assertions are all educated guesses. They may be right but they can not state their will no longer be any AM3+ cpu offerings. The new roadmap will be released between the end of October and the early November AMD  APU Conference. If they no longer have AM3+ cpu offerings on that road map we have to hope they will have APU offerings on AM2+ by 2015 that have large cores like 6 or 8 cores. If excavator does NOT have 6 or 8 core offerings I see no reason to stay on AMD. The benefits of HSA  will not be apparent to steamroller or excavator buyers for at least another year. So until that happens the apus will be underpowered compared to an FX-8350


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Aug 28, 2013)

cheesy999 said:


> The PS4 can achieve 1.84Tflops
> 
> http://www.scei.co.jp/corporate/release/130221a_e.html
> 
> ...


1.84 teraflops included both the gpu and cpu. i was talking about the cpu only here. and it appears the site i was using listed gpu numbers for cpu performance, which would explain the over the top Gflop numbers. my bad


----------



## Steevo (Aug 28, 2013)

zlatan said:


> We will see in 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm workint on my own project, so I know what I'm talking.



We will see what in 2014? The conversation was about console CPU's that have been tweaked by MS and Sony, one of which runs a significantly higher memory standard than is currently available, making any comparisons you have on your project invalid, no cache on one, huge cache on the other, HMA which is not currently available on any consumer CPU for any sort of comparison. 


In short, unless you work for MS, Sony, AMD, or Intel or have a genie, you are an internet troll or worse, a 12 yr old kid that wants to look big with your "secret project".


Proof?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 29, 2013)

Fiery said:


> AMD have no such CPUs or APUs on their roadmap.  The best model will be a 2-module / 4-core Steamroller codenamed "Kaveri".  The FX line is already dead and buried.



So no 4 module/8core? you have sauce?


----------



## os2wiz (Aug 29, 2013)

Fiery said:


> AMD have no such CPUs or APUs on their roadmap.  The best model will be a 2-module / 4-core Steamroller codenamed "Kaveri".  The FX line is already dead and buried.



And what magical guesses do you have regarding 6 or 8 core Excavators in 2015?


----------



## Fiery (Aug 29, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> So no 4 module/8core? you have sauce?



No AMD roadmaps talk about any FX products beyond Vishera.  Hence the only thing we've got is Kaveri (2 modules / 4 cores).



os2wiz said:


> And what magical guesses do you have regarding 6 or 8 core Excavators in 2015?



No more FX, no more than 2 modules / 4 cores, no matter if it is 2014 or 2015.  The new "thing" for AMD is low-power, so they push Kabini/Temash/Kyoto and Kaveri/Berlin, and some ARM based micro-servers instead of focusing on such markets (HEDT, DP/MP servers) where they couldn't catch Intel for years already.  It makes no sense to put together a bunch (4 or more) of Steamroller or Excavator modules, just to end up with a huge die with 130W TDP that cannot even beat a Core i7 "Haswell", let alone a Core i7 "Ivy Bridge-E".  Why to produce a die that's expensive to make and you cannot sell with a profit?

With HSA AMD tries to convince everyone (especially 3D game developers) that CPU doesn't matter anymore, but it's all about the GPU.  And if they succeed with their HSA push, then they may eventually be right: it may be more than enough to have a 2-module Kaveri with a great GCN2 based iGPU to run such games that are designed around the HSA concept.  They don't talk about such apps though that would require much more raw CPU power than Kaveri, like video encoding, CAD/CAM, but that only means they let Intel rule that market.


----------



## os2wiz (Aug 29, 2013)

Fiery said:


> No AMD roadmaps talk about any FX products beyond Vishera.  Hence the only thing we've got is Kaveri (2 modules / 4 cores).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excavator is on a .22nm process. There is more than ample room for for 3 or 4 modules and still to achieve substantial power reduction. I would estimate 85 watts for an 8 core excavator apu.


----------



## Fiery (Aug 29, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> Excavator is on a .22nm process. There is more than ample room for for 3 or 4 modules and still to achieve substantial power reduction. I would estimate 85 watts for an 8 core excavator apu.



22nm is not written in stone at all.  It could be 28nm, 22nm, 20nm, or something else, we'll see.  It's quite far from release.  Afterall, even Steamroller is not materialized in an actual product yet


----------



## os2wiz (Aug 29, 2013)

Fiery said:


> 22nm is not written in stone at all.  It could be 28nm, 22nm, 20nm, or something else, we'll see.  It's quite far from release.  Afterall, even Steamroller is not materialized in an actual product yet



Steamroller is in an advanced stage of development. By late October they will have frozen development and started production for oem distribution in December. 

Excavator will come in 2015. It will not be on .28nm process as you suggest. it will be a die shrink from .28nm most likely .22 nm.


----------



## Mysteoa (Aug 30, 2013)

There is un update on the news about Kabini from Tom's 
UPDATE: In response to the article below, a source familiar with AMD's roadmap claims that the information in the report from DigiTimes is not entirely accurate.  Purportedly a number of desktop-oriented Kabini APUs for desktops are already shipping, or have already been on shelves for a short while. On top of this, the SKUs mentioned below are also arriving sooner than originally planned, rather than later. Another piece of information that came to see daylight is that AMD may be ditching the  “A-series” nomenclature, as well as the four-number identifiers for APUs. This means that the models listed below are likely to retail with a different name. No information was revealed regarding the new naming system.


----------

